# nissan skyline r33 gts body kits



## lodsfurta (Jul 8, 2004)

I just wanted to know if some of you knew some internet pages or shops in europe (france, germany,luxemburg) were I can get informations about buying gtr converting accessories for an r33 gts skyline (like spoilers, bumpers, etc...) 

thanks


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

lodsfurta said:


> I just wanted to know if some of you knew some internet pages or shops in europe (france, germany,luxemburg) were I can get informations about buying gtr converting accessories for an r33 gts skyline (like spoilers, bumpers, etc...)
> 
> thanks


this isn't in where your looking but it may be cheaper to ship it to you than anywhere in europe..http://www.justjap.com/Welcome_Page.htm this is the site go to parts in stock on the left, then NEW items and then body parts. could i recoment you try the 400R kit, heres a small taste of it for you... http://www.justjap.com/images/parts/new parts/body/400rfrontbar.jpg next to the KURE widebody gtr kit it has to be one of the sweetest kits you can get...


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

i bought a 33gts with a JUN kit if you wanna see send me an email at [email protected] or jsut AIM me GotSkyline33


----------



## R33ANT (Jul 20, 2004)

i have a R33 GTSt with JUN front and back bumpers and Nismo Side skirts, 

i've just spent about an hours searching for a ite that does them, can't find one sorry.

Anthony


----------



## orangenismo21 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, I have an eight piece kit that is made for 91-94 Nissan Sentra two door. It includes a Skyline GTR 33 style front bumper, front and rear fender flares, Drift style sideskirts and rear bumper. This kit is a one of a kind and will make any Sentra into a show car/race car. Let me know if you or anyone you know is interested ! GREAT DEAL!! You can email me at [email protected]

Thanks





lodsfurta said:


> I just wanted to know if some of you knew some internet pages or shops in europe (france, germany,luxemburg) were I can get informations about buying gtr converting accessories for an r33 gts skyline (like spoilers, bumpers, etc...)
> 
> thanks


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

hehe sentra


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

Joel said:


> hehe sentra


now now Joel

Thats not very nice


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Try Do-Luck UK , as u can see they have pieces for R33 GTR :thumbup: 
So u have Bonnet and front bar covered.

U need the front guards also, Border make some awesome guards, their bonnet and front bar are also nice, but unfortunately i dont think they have a dealer in Europe.

Theres also a company here in Australia called Topstage who have r33 GTR fibreglass rear guards, im sure if u contacted them they would be able to send the parts overseas. They are also in the process in making a new bodykit for the GTS with bigger front guards also, which is also on the site.

I think your best bet would be to find an importer and get them to import the parts directly from Japan for you. This will give u a much larger variety of things to choose from!!!

All the best!
:cheers:

*rsx84 *  Do you have pics/links of the KURE GTR widebody kit?


----------

